# Intermittent fasting and working out



## keirajohnston (4 mo ago)

Hello lovely people - bit conflicted here. I prefer working out in the morning fasted, due to the times I work, breaking my fast at 11am and begin my fasting at 6pm works so well with me however..... is it OK to break my fast 4 hours after an intense work out. Help!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

keirajohnston said:


> Hello lovely people - bit conflicted here. I prefer working out in the morning fasted, due to the times I work, breaking my fast at 11am and begin my fasting at 6pm works so well with me however..... is it OK to break my fast 4 hours after an intense work out. Help!


Yes.


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

Maybe look into electrolyte powder or tabs before you workout, they helped me no end.


----------



## Cutie.Marshall (5 mo ago)

Definitely not a good choice if you care about building/retaining muscle.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Cutie.Marshall said:


> Definitely not a good choice if you care about building/retaining muscle.


Its definitely not optimal if building muscle is the goal, well as much muscle as possible. It won't have much impact for most though. The body isn't that sensitive. Still plenty of food in the system from the day before etc. 

Plus I'm assuming the OP is female due to the name. So it really won't have much impact at all.

People seem to think that you're walking about with no food in your system or energy reserves if you skip breakfast and that you'll keel over🤣

Digestion isn't that quick. There's a reason why an autopsy can tell what you had to eat the day before.


----------

